# مساعدة من مهندسي وأستشاري مناجم الذهب



## مشعل أبو يزن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير وكل عام وانتم بخير ونبارك للأخوه الأعضاء والزوار بالشهر الكريم اعادة الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والعافيه
الحقيقة لن أطيل عليكم ولكن اريد مساعدة من ذوي الخبر الأستشاريين والمهندسين في مناجم الذهب ....حقيقة أكتشفت وعن طريق الصدفة منجم للذهب غير مملوك وانما هي ارض للدوله بعد فحصي لعينه منها في عدة دول وعدة مصانع وعدة مختبرات .... حيث اتضحت نتائج التحاليل بان نسبة الخام الموجوه في الكيلو هي من جرام ونصف إلى 2جرام ونصف للكيلو الواحد بمعنى من واحد ونصف كيلو إلى 2كيلو ونصف للطن الواحد مع العلم بأن التربة صخرية والعينه مأخوذه من سطح المحجر ومن أطراف متنوعه ولكن سطحية والتربة مفتته من عوامل التجويه ,,, علمآ بأن مساحة المحجر تقريبيآ هي 2كيلو في 2كيلو متر مربع بأرتفاع 150 إلى 250 متر . لذا ارجو واشدد على كلمه أرجوا من أهل الخبره بأن يفيدوني كيف الطريقه لكي أستفيد من هذا الموقع وأستثماره ......... رسالتي هذه لقلوبكم الوفيه التي لاتبخل في اعطاء المعلومات والتوجيهات الصادقة لأخوكم أبو يزن ..... ارجوا الإفاده عاجلآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ.............. دمتم بود


----------



## m7md 3li (8 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز تحتاج إلى ابحاث إضافيه لتحديد كمية هذا الخام أبسطها عمل خنادقtrenches لتحديد سمك و إتجاه العروق (في حال أن الخام هو صخر الكوارتزايت) بالإضافه لعمل أبار إستكشافيه.من الأفضل الإستعانه بجيولوجي لعمل المسح اللازم و مهندس تعدين لعمل دراسة الجدوى الإقتصاديه .


----------



## ahmad.rezk (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الكلام اللي مكتوب مش كافي لاي دراسه بمعنى العينات الماخوذه انت قلت انها عينات سطحيه و ده غير كافي بالمره
لازم تحدد طبيعة الخام اولا و سمكه و شكله و ده عن طريق الجيولوجي المختص مع الادوات و المعدات اللازمه 
يعني محتاج تصرف عليه الاول كتير علشان تقدر تحدد اذا كان قابل للتعدين وللا لا . و غير كده النسبه اللي انت بتتكلم فيها كبيره جدا يعني 1000 جرام في الطن لازم تتاكد من النسب دي و بشكل دقيق اكتر مش من عينات سطحيه علشان ممكن ما يكون ذو اي جدوى اقتصاديه على الرغم من النسب المذكوره
و شكرا


----------



## مشعل أبو يزن (9 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم اااااااااااااااا أحمد رزق أنا متأكد جدآ من نسبة الخام الموجوده في الكيلو وعاااااارف انها نسبه كبيره جدآ وكثير ناس قالو لي انها كبيره حتى المصانع الي تم فحص العينه فيها انبهرو من النسبه هذه.... ولكن أحتاج إلى جيلوجي مختص جدأ وذو خبره وباع طويل في مناجم الذهب ... واشكرك اخي الكريم أحمد .... ولكن اذا بالأمكان افادتي بعنوان أحد الشركات المعروفه لعمل جميع الدراسات الجيلوجية والدراسات الهندسية التعدينية في هذا المجال


----------



## m7md 3li (9 سبتمبر 2009)

نسبة الخام فعلاً كبيره جداً,أعمل في منجم للذهب و أكبر نسبه وجدت هي 65 جرام في الطن,لكن العينات السطحيه تتأُثر بعوامل الرياح والأمطار,تقدير كمية الخام يفيدك في معرفة حجم المشروع (الاليات-حجم المصنع من وحدة تكسير ووحدة معالجه)و إختيار هذه الوحدات بما يتوافق وكمية الخام ضروري بما أنه سيتم تغطية تكاليفها من المشروع نفسه.


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (23 سبتمبر 2009)

عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بخير وبعد
حصلت الشركة لدينا على رخصة استكشاف لمنجم ذهب باحد الدول الأفريقيه الآمنه وتم تقسيمه على مربعات من خلال المسح الجيولوجي السطحي إلى مربعات . ووجد تركيز مشجع في بعض عينات المربعات يصل إلى 7 جرام بالطن 
حاب اعرف من اصحاب الخبره ماهي التجهيزات المطلوبه في التقييم المبدئي لإحتياطات المنجم والطريقه المثلى الإقتصادية والتكاليف المتوقعه بالدولار وهومربط الفرس في الموضوع 
للتواصل يمكن مراسلتي على [email protected] أو [email protected] 
وهل يوجد من يتولى مهمة الإشراف على العمل ممن هذا مجاله وتخصصه لأكثر من 10 سنوات
وشكراً مقدماً 
ابراهيم


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تحياتي اخ مشعل 
ربما نستطيع تنبي المشروع إذا توفرت معلومات إضافيه اهمها الدولة التي بها المنجم لمعرفة قنون ونظام تعدين الذهب بها ، ومستوى الأمن وبعض المعلومات الأخرى .
عليه ارجو إرسال إيميل لي على إيميلي الخاص مبدئياً : i[email protected]
 لتواصل معك على إيميلك لتبادل المعلومات
 والله يحفظكم 
ابراهيم


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بخير وبعد
حصلت الشركة لدينا على رخصة استكشاف لمنجم ذهب باحد الدول الأفريقيه الآمنه وتم تقسيمه على مربعات من خلال المسح الجيولوجي السطحي إلى مربعات . ووجد تركيز مشجع في بعض عينات المربعات يصل إلى 7 جرام بالطن 
حاب اعرف من اصحاب الخبره ماهي التجهيزات المطلوبه في التقييم المبدئي لإحتياطات المنجم والطريقه المثلى الإقتصادية والتكاليف المتوقعه بالدولار وهومربط الفرس في الموضوع 
للتواصل يمكن مراسلتي على [email protected] أو i[email protected]
وهل يوجد من يتولى مهمة الإشراف على العمل ممن هذا مجاله وتخصصه لأكثر من 10 سنوات
وشكراً مقدماً 
ابراهيم *​


----------



## بابكريحى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ ابويزن 
البسلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته 
اولا انبهك لان اسم اوتسميه منجم فى هذه الظروف غير صحيحه 
وثانيا ان الاختبارات التى قمت بها لا يمكن الاخذ بها مالم تتحصل على الامتياز لزياده البحث وعمل الترنشات المطلوبه للتحديد الدقيق 
ويجب الاخذفى الاعتبار العوامل السياسيه البلد 
مع تمنياتى لك بالتوقيق 
اخوك \بابكر يحى


----------



## shiekh111 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
طبعا هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع شدني الاموضوع المطروح عن الذهب 
من المعروف ان هناك بعض من المعادن ما تسمى بالذهب الكادب وما دام انك فحصت العينات هذا يعني انك متاكد من انتائج واحب اضيف شي هناك من الممكن ان يكون تركيز لمعدن الذهب في المنطقة بس اود ان اعرف الطبيعة الطباقية للمنطقة اي الصخور التي تتكون منها هذه المنطقة هل هي صخور نارية او رسوبية وما مدى قرب المنطقة من الصخور نارية هل المنطقة كانة ضفة وادي قديم ؟
و الافضل ان يتم اخد عينات من اطراف متعددة و معرفة الجدوى الاقتصادية 
قبل الشروع في اي عمل لان ذلك يكلف الكثير


----------



## alshangiti (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
التركيز عالى جدا ومن خبرتى قى مجال الذهب هذ اتركبز نسمبه nugget اى تركيز مفاجىء قى حيز صغير عبارة عن 10 الى 20 سم .
التركيز قى الذهب يقاس ب ال جم / طن من اعلى االتراكيز فى العالم 50 - 60 ----300 غم / طن اما 2000 غم / طن قهو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على قرض ان هذ التركيز موجود قى 10 سم قفط عليك الأ تى 
1- عمل مسح جيو لوجى وذلك بتقسيم المنطقة الى مربعات واخذ عبنات وحساب المتوسط قى المنطقة واذا كانت انتائج مشجعة تتحول الى عمل الخنادق من 1 م الى 2 م ومن ثم التحول الى الحفر الأتى
1 الحفر الماسى diamond drilling 
2- RC drilling 
يبدأ الحفر عادة بيبدأ ب 100 م spacing ومن ثم 50 م الى ان نصل الى 15 م تحت الأرض 
بعد ذلك يتم تجميع كامل البيانات وعمل maapping , geostat calucalation , reource calucation .
بعد حساب الأحتياطى ore resource بجميع انواعه measured , indicated , inffred 
نبدا بعمل بعض الأختبارات لعملية القصل با ى طريقة هل الخام ذهب و قضة ام هناك نحاس و زنك ورصاص الخ 
بعد ذلك لا بد من عمل دراسة جدوى للمشروع كاملا تحتوى على
1- ore resource calculation
2- reserve clculation 
3- processing scenario 
4- enviromental study
5- capital and operating cost
6- financal evaluation IRR -NPV -pay bak 
فى النهاية هل المشروع اقتصادى ام لا 

شكرا ومعذرة على العجلة


----------

